

Who is Responsible for HTTP_Referer (sic) Misspelling in RFC 1945? - pooriaazimi
http://stackoverflow.com/a/3087656/347353

======
DanBC
The OED does mention the "misspelled" form, and mentions the RFC.

([http://www.oed.com/view/Entry/160862?redirectedFrom=referer#...](http://www.oed.com/view/Entry/160862?redirectedFrom=referer#eid))

> _In technical uses, often in form referer owing to its use in the HTTP
> specification for this function (see quot. 1996)._

